# Litespeed decals in Europe



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm starting my 1999 Natchez build, lovely frameset I managed to pick up a few months ago.

Unfortunately the previous owner removed the decals on the main tubes because he didn't like the yellow style. He had it build up with modern parts but I want to make it look as original/classic as possible with strictly aluminum Chorus 10-speed, titanium post and stem, silver Chorus/DT wheelset with skinwall Veloflex tires.

Now I thought just splash out on some fresh original decals, 30 usd is acceptable. But… I'm in Europe and Litespeed charges $42.50 (!!!) for international shipping. That's just ridiculous for a sheet of decals.

Does someone know of a seller in Europe that sells original Litespeed decals? Because I really don't feel like paying $72.50


----------



## vhk30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe Miles in Germany is good for you!

http://www.highendcycling.de/de/titanrahmen-und-raeder/titanrahmen-und-preise.html


----------

